# Home Needed in S. California for Pigeon and Ringneck Dove



## Pixie (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi..
My name is Jennifer Ratafia, friends call me Pixie. I am wild bird rehabber seeking homes for a pigeon and a ringneck dove. Both are very sweet. The pigeon is one of those enormous white ones and the dove is a reing neck. I can drive them to you anywhere in southern cal if you can provide a good home. They were brought to me by concerned citizens and are unreleasable due to their domestication.

Please contact me at 9412669503 or email at

[email protected]

Thanks so much ~ Pixie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm still around but pretty overloaded with birds right now. You might try the gentleman in this thread: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=21704

I am probably going to place quite a few of my adoptable birds with him when his setup is finished in a couple of weeks.

Terry


----------



## Pixie (Sep 26, 2002)

Terry !
Hi there and thanks for the lead. I am "still aroun" too . Though not actively rehabbing at this time, I still get lots of calls, especially for pigeons. I will check out that fellow. Thanks a bunch.~Pixie


----------

